# ISO Potatoes Au Gratin Recipe



## csalt (May 5, 2007)

Can you point me to the recipe please? Not sure how to find it with the search engine! Thanks


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> Can you point me to the recipe please? Not sure how to find it with the search engine! Thanks


csalt,
have a peek at this.It looks good and as I would do it..I don't care for cheddar so use gouda for mine.

Creamy Au Gratin Potatoes - Allrecipes

kadesma


----------



## turtledove (May 5, 2007)

I make them the same way also. If you want to cut the time down; microwave the potatoes until they are not quite done. Let them cool enough to slice and follow the recipe in the link and then either bake for 20-30 minutes in the oven or about 10-15 in the microwave. There will not be a difference in flavor either way.


----------



## mish (May 5, 2007)

Gruyere, Parmesan, heavy cream, butter & paprika - Oh, my!  

Recipes : Potatoes Au Gratin : Food Network


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2007)

Gratin Dauphinois


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 5, 2007)

Here's a recipe I enjoy making.  The cheese amount all depends on how strong or mild you like your potatoes.  I vary it depending on who I'm serving it to.  It's an easy recipe to play with.
 
POTATO GRATIN WITH GARLIC/HERB CHEESE 
2 cups heavy cream 
One to two packages garlic/herb cheese (Boursin, Alouette, etc.) 
3 pounds small red potatoes, thinly sliced (use mandolin) 
Granulated garlic
Salt and Pepper 
 
Butter a 9 x 13 baking dish. In saucepan, melt cheese with the cream. In the baking dish, layer 1/2 the potatoes & sprinkle with salt, pepper & granulated garlic; pour half of the cheese mixture over, and repeat the layers. Bake 1 hour at 400 or until potatoes are tender & heated through.


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2007)

Here's my plebian but very tasty Potato Gratin...we call it scalloped potatoes.

Slice thinly enough potatoes to fill whatever casserole dish or baking pan you are using. Chop an onion. 
Put a thin layer of potatoes in the bottom of your sprayed casserole. Sprinkle with onions and S&P, spoon a few dollaps of Cream of Mushroom Soup over that, and dot with small pieces of butter. Repeat layers until casserole is full but not heaping. Cover and bake in oven or microwave until potatoes are tender and liquid is bubbling. Top with a LOT of your choice of cheese. I use Velveeta. 
Put dish back in oven, uncovered, until cheese is melted. 

Leftover cold baked potatoes work great for this dish.


----------

